# Roxul ComfortBatt vs. Roxul SafenSound....What's better and what's the difference.



## meatsweats86

I'm about to buy insulation for my fridge build. My local HD carries Roxul ComfortBatt and Roxul Safe n Sound. Both about the same price and both say they are fireproof. Can anyone tell me what's the difference and which should be better for my fridge smoker build? 

I see the safe n sound is 3" and the ComfortBatt is 3.5"......other than that I have no idea? 













insulation.JPG



__ meatsweats86
__ Sep 14, 2017


----------



## chopsaw

Looks like the safe and sound is a sound batt .


----------



## dward51

The "comfortbat" is a 2lb/sq ft density where the "safe n sound" is a 2.5lb/sq ft density.  The local HD only carried the safe n sound on the shelf, and that is what I used when I insulated my MES to make the MES Custom SS mod. The comfortbat was a order item and not stocked at any of my local stores. I took the 3" batts and split them off into 1" sheets that I cut to fit inside the smoker shell between the inner liner and main body.  The stuff is easy to work with, fairly ridged (it will stand up) and not as itchy as fiberglass, but it does itch some (easier to wash off though).

I think they both have insulation values, but the denser version is marketed for the sound deadening ability, but it is listed as insulation just the same.   I would presume the same thickness of the more dense safe n sound might be a little more insulative value than the lower density product.

This is 2 bats of the safe n sound from my MES Custom SS build, before I split them.  I only needed one batt for the entire project.  Oh and it does insulate the smoker very well.  Wide open I can hold my hand on the side or top with no problems.  Before with just the hollow shell the exterior of the body was in the 180* range with the element on full on.













20170611_135232.jpg



__ dward51
__ Jun 18, 2017


----------



## meatsweats86

dward51 said:


> The "comfortbat" is a 2lb/sq ft density where the "safe n sound" is a 2.5lb/sq ft density.  The local HD only carried the safe n sound on the shelf, and that is what I used when I insulated my MES to make the MES Custom SS mod. The comfortbat was a order item and not stocked at any of my local stores. I took the 3" batts and split them off into 1" sheets that I cut to fit inside the smoker shell between the inner liner and main body.  The stuff is easy to work with, fairly ridged (it will stand up) and not as itchy as fiberglass, but it does itch some (easier to wash off though).
> 
> I think they both have insulation values, but the denser version is marketed for the sound deadening ability, but it is listed as insulation just the same.   I would presume the same thickness of the more dense safe n sound might be a little more insulative value than the lower density product.
> 
> This is 2 bats of the safe n sound from my MES Custom SS build, before I split them.  I only needed one batt for the entire project.  Oh and it does insulate the smoker very well.  Wide open I can hold my hand on the side or top with no problems.  Before with just the hollow shell the exterior of the body was in the 180* range with the element on full on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170611_135232.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dward51
> __ Jun 18, 2017


Thanks for the info Dave!


----------

